# Bow Sighting Systems



## aerlandson (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm looking for any suggestions on a new bow sighting system...... Any suggestions?


----------



## bowhunter199 (Jan 8, 2009)

well i live only a few minutes from a gander mountain and i got my bow paper tuned and i can shoot a tick off a deers back


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

what exactly do you mean by "sighting system"? IMO the only way you will get your bow perfectly tuned is to make sure everything is square, paper tune and sight it in. I know of some people that use a "hooter shooter" but i dont think you will get perfect results since nobody draws their bow like a machine does.


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

if you're talking just the sight.. I saw a nice one at cabela's.. i think for some over $100 (maybe it was way over $100?) that had 3 fixed pins and a lower pin that was on a pivot. I use a single pin on a pivot that I like but the one with 3 fixed pins and a lower one that pivots for longer shots looked really good.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

I have used a pendulum type sight for years. It is "on" from 5-35 yards. I never have to guess how far my target is. I use a range finder only to know where the 35 yard limit is. After I know that he is inside 35 yards, I only have to concentrate on getting an opening and getting the right angle for the shot. I have heard too many stories about getting a bad hit, shooting over or under the animal because the hunter guessed wrong on the yardage when using yardage pins.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Ref said:


> I have used a pendulum type sight for years. It is "on" from 5-35 yards. I never have to guess how far my target is. I use a range finder only to know where the 35 yard limit is. After I know that he is inside 35 yards, I only have to concentrate on getting an opening and getting the right angle for the shot. I have heard too many stories about getting a bad hit, shooting over or under the animal because the hunter guessed wrong on the yardage when using yardage pins.


Dont pendulums only work in the the sense that you dont need to know the exact range from elevated positions like a tree stand?

Theres LOTS of sights out there. Most common and easiest to use are multiple "pin" sights teamed up with a peep on the string.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

I have also shot my pendulum from the ground and I'm dead on at any of the ranges. I must admit that I have only shot at targets on the ground level. The only animals that I have shot at were from a tree stand. I also use a peep site on my Mathews.


----------

